# Narcissus



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I have no idea why he died...:-(

I woke up and found him lying on his side, dead. He wasn't showing any problems, so I don't know what happened.

I'm sick of this 10 gallon, it seems like any betta I put in it ends up dying.

RIP my vain little pretty boy.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry  he was so pretty!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I am so sorry! :[ He was gorgous!


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Awww. I'm so sorry! RIP Narcissus.

That 10 gallon might be carrying some disease.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry Jupiter... maybe just throw everything in it out, start again. Whatever it is... I'm sorry.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks guys...yeah, I'm done with this 10 gallon. ;/ I'm going to be stripping it down and buying Janus something new...

If you could give me some advice in this topic, it'd be really appreciated:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=498956#post498956


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, he was very pretty. =[


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry! He was beautiful!!!


----------

